# New 2022 Tiguan R-Line Black



## 2012psst (Mar 28, 2012)

Picked up my new 2022 Tiguan R-Line Black the other day and have since added 20% tint to the front doors, lowered it -1.2 on H&R Springs, debadged the rear end and add a Gloss Black and Chrome "R", tinted the front markers and added ECS 15mm Spacers in front and 20mm spacers in the back. Shout Out to @reydelvwlinden for the sale, @tropicwindowtinting for the shade, @amsautowerks for the wrenching and debadging, @wrap_specialties for the marker tint, @ebay for the "R" badge and @ecstuning for the rest of the goodies


----------



## mynewtiguan (Nov 2, 2017)

Looks great! Is that Oryx or Pure White? 

VW website builder does not currently list Pure White as an option for the SE R-Line Black. Must be a recent change because I have seen a few online in Pure White. Only options are Platinum Gray, Pyrite Silver, Deep Black Pearl or Oryx White.


----------



## NabGLI (May 5, 2020)

looks super clean, man. that drop is perfect.


----------



## child_in_time (Aug 9, 2006)

If only VW would sell a true Tiguan R in US, I’d have one in my garage.


----------



## woozylv (Sep 7, 2021)

Nice ride, drop looks clean! Do you have a H&R article # by any chance?

Thanks!


----------



## TarikE (Oct 5, 2021)

Looks great. That's exactly the look I'm going for with my 2022 R-line. I've already installed the ECS spacers and the H&R springs just showed up after a backorder situation. I'll post pics as soon as I get them installed.


----------



## thelumpya2 (Oct 28, 2002)

Looks fantastic, My wife just got one too, but black. How was the spring install? 

Glad to see you added spacers, it's crazy how lame the offset is on these factory 19's..

Also, have you had any issues with the entertainment system NOT turning on on cold start?


----------



## 2012psst (Mar 28, 2012)

Typical instal when compared with a Jetta or GTI. Yes the radio does take a while to “warm-up” on occasion, but it come up after about a minute.


----------



## 2012psst (Mar 28, 2012)

woozylv said:


> Nice ride, drop looks clean! Do you have a H&R article # by any chance?
> 
> Thanks!


ordered from Tire Rack because they’re ware the only ones to have an MQB set in stock. I’ll try to get the part number later.


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

Looks fantastic! How do you like the LED headlights sans projector you get in the SEL R-Line. Looking at picking up a 2022 SE or SE R-Line for my wife. She currently owns a 2018 Tiguan SE and the headlight performance is abysmal at best.


----------



## garbonz1 (Apr 14, 2010)

Looks good, I am thinking of more black in the back. Any recommendations?


----------



## 2012psst (Mar 28, 2012)

garbonz1 said:


> Looks good, I am thinking of more black in the back. Any recommendations?


Honestly is the SE, TIGUAN and 4 Motion Emblems were black instead of chrome I probably would have left them.


----------



## 2012psst (Mar 28, 2012)

bagged_hag said:


> Looks fantastic! How do you like the LED headlights sans projector you get in the SEL R-Line. Looking at picking up a 2022 SE or SE R-Line for my wife. She currently owns a 2018 Tiguan SE and the headlight performance is abysmal at best.


Not as bright as the ones on my wife’s CRV Touring, but not bad either and very happy I didn’t have to spend any extra money on the upgrade. 


mynewtiguan said:


> Looks great! Is that Oryx or Pure White?
> 
> VW website builder does not currently list Pure White as an option for the SE R-Line Black. Must be a recent change because I have seen a few online in Pure White. Only options are Platinum Gray, Pyrite Silver, Deep Black Pearl or Oryx White.


Rd Gino ally it’s frost white but it’s definitely not pearl and looks just like my son’s 2019.


----------



## Shumax (Dec 2, 2021)

Man! Does that look INCREDIBLE! I'm about to take delivery of the exact same vehicle. I need some guidance on the parts. PM coming...!

***Ok, I can't figure out the PM feature. HAHA. Can you give me an idea of where you got the parts - badging, spacers and the springs? Also, what was the cost to have the springs installed? My local spots want $500, including alignment. Seems thick to me. I can do it; just don't want to. 

If you have links to the badging, springs and the tint? Shew. I'd sure appreciate it. I love the look on yours!


----------



## TarikE (Oct 5, 2021)

The H&R springs have arrived but I haven’t had time to have them installed. I did, however, purchase the Thule Outway platform rack for my mountain bike. Love it.


----------



## 2012psst (Mar 28, 2012)

TarikE said:


> The H&R springs have arrived but I haven’t had time to have them installed. I did, however, purchase the Thule Outway platform rack for my mountain bike. Love it.
> View attachment 137717





Shumax said:


> Man! Does that look INCREDIBLE! I'm about to take delivery of the exact same vehicle. I need some guidance on the parts. PM coming...!
> 
> ***Ok, I can't figure out the PM feature. HAHA. Can you give me an idea of where you got the parts - badging, spacers and the springs? Also, what was the cost to have the springs installed? My local spots want $500, including alignment. Seems thick to me. I can do it; just don't want to.
> 
> If you have links to the badging, springs and the tint? Shew. I'd sure appreciate it. I love the look on yours!


The only place that had the H&R Springs in stock a few weeks ago was Tire Rack so I ordered from the and they showed up two days later. I paid around $400 for install, alignment and debadging.


----------



## Shumax (Dec 2, 2021)

Thank you! Tirerack is now showing them on backorder, unfortunately. Can you share a link to where you got the badges and the tine for the markers?


----------



## 2006vwjetta (Aug 27, 2013)

TarikE said:


> The H&R springs have arrived but I haven’t had time to have them installed. I did, however, purchase the Thule Outway platform rack for my mountain bike. Love it.
> View attachment 137717


I own the same exact Tiguan R very happy with it.


----------



## 2006vwjetta (Aug 27, 2013)




----------



## 2006vwjetta (Aug 27, 2013)

My 4th VW


----------



## Shumax (Dec 2, 2021)

2012psst said:


> Picked up my new 2022 Tiguan R-Line Black the other day and have since added 20% tint to the front doors, lowered it -1.2 on H&R Springs, debadged the rear end and add a Gloss Black and Chrome "R", tinted the front markers and added ECS 15mm Spacers in front and 20mm spacers in the back. Shout Out to @reydelvwlinden for the sale, @tropicwindowtinting for the shade, @amsautowerks for the wrenching and debadging, @wrap_specialties for the marker tint, @ebay for the "R" badge and @ecstuning for the rest of the goodies
> View attachment 135243
> View attachment 135244
> View attachment 135247
> ...


can you please share where you got the badges and tint for the markers?


----------



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

Great photos!
I took delivery of my own SE-R-Line (white) a month ago and I am taking some styling cues from pictures posted here with blackout badgeskins and shaving emblems from the hatch.
The interior ambient lighting and the LED headlights are my favorite features as they project crisp, white light without blinding other drivers. I've not been flashed yet!


----------



## VT1.8T (Jul 28, 2003)

2012psst said:


> Picked up my new 2022 Tiguan R-Line Black the other day and have since added 20% tint to the front doors, lowered it -1.2 on H&R Springs, debadged the rear end and add a Gloss Black and Chrome "R", tinted the front markers and added ECS 15mm Spacers in front and 20mm spacers in the back. Shout Out to @reydelvwlinden for the sale, @tropicwindowtinting for the shade, @amsautowerks for the wrenching and debadging, @wrap_specialties for the marker tint, @ebay for the "R" badge and @ecstuning for the rest of the goodies
> View attachment 135243
> View attachment 135244
> View attachment 135247
> ...


Looks nice. I have a deposit on an SEL-R Line in Onyx White and Noisette Brown interior. It should be delivered to the dealer this week.


----------



## Tigloo (Oct 27, 2021)

mynewtiguan said:


> Looks great! Is that Oryx or Pure White?
> 
> VW website builder does not currently list Pure White as an option for the SE R-Line Black. Must be a recent change because I have seen a few online in Pure White. Only options are Platinum Gray, Pyrite Silver, Deep Black Pearl or Oryx White.


I believe the Pure White is for the SEs and Oryx White is for SEL R-Lines. Either way, this looks sick!


----------



## Tigloo (Oct 27, 2021)

That white looks awesome! I didn't mind the badging but I did add the R-Line "R" on my 2022 as well. I didn't really liked the fact that the front and sides had the "R-Line R" badge but not the rear. I got some people commenting that this is upbadging because it's not a Tiguan R but a Tiguan R-line. I guess they didn't realize that the "R" badges on the R and R-line are different. The Tiguan R has a solid colored R while the R-line has an outlined R. Some people just want to hate. LOL


----------



## murray7010 (Apr 4, 2010)

Nice! Ima need that spring part number as well


----------



## murray7010 (Apr 4, 2010)

Tigloo said:


> I believe the Pure White is for the SEs and Oryx White is for SEL R-Lines. Either way, this looks sick!


Nah, i have a 2022 tiguan SE R Line and it is Oryx white For sure.


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

murray7010 said:


> Nah, i have a 2022 tiguan SE R Line and it is Oryx white For sure.


Can second this! My wife has an Oryx White SE R-Line Black. It’s a very different color when compared to my pure white ‘19 GTI


----------



## Johnnyh (Nov 23, 2020)

2012psst said:


> Picked up my new 2022 Tiguan R-Line Black the other day and have since added 20% tint to the front doors, lowered it -1.2 on H&R Springs, debadged the rear end and add a Gloss Black and Chrome "R", tinted the front markers and added ECS 15mm Spacers in front and 20mm spacers in the back. Shout Out to @reydelvwlinden for the sale, @tropicwindowtinting for the shade, @amsautowerks for the wrenching and debadging, @wrap_specialties for the marker tint, @ebay for the "R" badge and @ecstuning for the rest of the goodies
> View attachment 135243
> View attachment 135244
> View attachment 135247
> ...





2006vwjetta said:


> View attachment 137765





2012psst said:


> Picked up my new 2022 Tiguan R-Line Black the other day and have since added 20% tint to the front doors, lowered it -1.2 on H&R Springs, debadged the rear end and add a Gloss Black and Chrome "R", tinted the front markers and added ECS 15mm Spacers in front and 20mm spacers in the back. Shout Out to @reydelvwlinden for the sale, @tropicwindowtinting for the shade, @amsautowerks for the wrenching and debadging, @wrap_specialties for the marker tint, @ebay for the "R" badge and @ecstuning for the rest of the goodies
> View attachment 135243
> View attachment 135244
> View attachment 135247
> ...


Love it what a nice car. I get our white one this week. The gray is also a hot car. I had white and gray to choose from. I only keep cars 4 years I won't put too much into mods but I love my Tig's.


----------



## johnnyvw82 (7 mo ago)

Just got my 2022 Tiguan R-Line Black.Roof rack installed today. 

I love it!


----------



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

We finished a cross-country road trip this week logging about 2400 miles, CO to IN and back in our _*2022 Tiguan R-Line*_.
29.7 mpg average for the trip driving 70-80mph. One particular tank yielded 460 miles and 32mpg. Slower speeds on that tank.

Overall this is a great car for long highway drives. Lots of room for baggage and a Coleman electric cooler that kept our drinks cool.
Complaints are the overly firm ride with the 19in wheelset and these seats that are shaped differently with firmer padding than my prior 2019 SE. I can put on smaller wheels
but not much can be done for the seats other than sheepskin-covers which help just a bit.

The lane-centering and adaptive cruise really worked very well and helped to reduce driver fatigue. Superb LED headlights!


----------



## dragonpalm (May 9, 2016)

schagaphonic said:


> Complaints are the overly firm ride with the 19in wheelset and these seats that are shaped differently with firmer padding than my prior 2019 SE. I can put on smaller wheels
> but not much can be done for the seats other than sheepskin-covers which help just a bit.


I also think the stock 19" wheels and the overall suspension feels too firm for a family SUV. Strange thing is, most reviews say the suspension is soft. I guess it's a matter of opinion/perception. Compared against a MK7 GTI, yes it's softer, but on long drives I feel like it's firmer than other comparable SUVs such as Outback.


----------



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

dragonpalm said:


> I also think the stock 19" wheels and the overall suspension feels too firm for a family SUV. Strange thing is, most reviews say the suspension is soft. I guess it's a matter of opinion/perception. Compared against a MK7 GTI, yes it's softer, but on long drives I feel like it's firmer than other comparable SUVs such as Outback.


Today I had a ride in a new '22 SE with 18'' wheels/tires since I was getting the "knuckle-job" done at the dealer. The ride was noticeably less harsh in this SE.
I have a spare 18 inch wheelset from my prior '19 SE. I'll see if I can get these installed this week and see how it feels. The tires are Yokohama AVID-Ascend GTs.


----------



## dangxiii (Feb 19, 2010)

murray7010 said:


> Nah, i have a 2022 tiguan SE R Line and it is Oryx white For sure.


SEL R line came with both color options with oryx white being $295 more 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dangxiii (Feb 19, 2010)

Tigloo said:


> View attachment 138569
> 
> 
> That white looks awesome! I didn't mind the badging but I did add the R-Line "R" on my 2022 as well. I didn't really liked the fact that the front and sides had the "R-Line R" badge but not the rear. I got some people commenting that this is upbadging because it's not a Tiguan R but a Tiguan R-line. I guess they didn't realize that the "R" badges on the R and R-line are different. The Tiguan R has a solid colored R while the R-line has an outlined R. Some people just want to hate. LOL


I ended up ordering this badge from AliExpress and debadged the SEL and Tiguan and placing this where the Tiguan used to be 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ledelljamess (3 mo ago)

2006vwjetta said:


> View attachment 137765


Is this pyrite silver or platinum grey??? looks stunning! confused between this colors


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

ledelljamess said:


> Is this pyrite silver or platinum grey??? looks stunning! confused between this colors


That's the Pyrite Silver.

The Platinum Gray is a lot darker


----------

